

My First Barefoot Run (Ouch) - kjemperud
http://bizhacker.co/post/22892722028/my-first-barefoot-run

======
Lockyy
Was going to comment, then found out I couldn't comment without logging into
one of several services.

I am getting tired of not just being able to comment anywhere without having
to login to something.

~~~
kjemperud
Thanks for your feedback! I've enabled "Guest Commenting" now. Give it a shot
:)

------
puropro
Good post Thomas! Good luck with the barefooting :)

